#ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b 2012-05-07
<bcurtiswx> where is the audio feed going to be ?
<cielak> bcurtiswx: have a look at http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<bcurtiswx> cielak: thx
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: hey bud
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: good afternoon
<nik90> bcurtiswx: are you able to get the audio feed working?
<bcurtiswx> nik90: negative. im gonna try VLC shortly
<bcurtiswx> nik90: yes VLC with the m3u feed i can heer pitti i think
<nik90> bcurtiswx: thnx will try it out
<me4oslav> Anyone happens to have a link for audio streaming for this room?
<jbicha> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<jbicha> and I suggest using VLC
<jbicha> Media>Open Network Stream
<conscioususer> for the record, Totem is handling it well for me
<jbicha> ah, Rhythmbox didn't work for me
<me4oslav> It opened with Clementine (cuz it's my default audio player), no issues at all :)
<conscioususer> I think Rhythmbox does not have a open location option at all
<mpt> We could group language variations together in the UI
<mpt> So you could drag-and-drop the whole "Portuguese" branch, for example, and then rearrange "Portuguese (Brazil)" and "Portuguese (Portugal)" just within that branch
<mpt> desrt, "That plus sign being an Install Languages button" is what I sketch in http://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/RegionAndLanguage#Inline_installation_and_removal_of_display_languages
 * mpt wonders if anyone in this channel is actually in the ballroom ;-)
<seb128> hey
<mpt> hi seb128
<me4oslav> Ok, wait, tried to change my user account language and I had to go to "User Accounts" in Gnome-Control-Center ... Errr? Pretty sure that's not supposed to be like this -_-
<mpt> seb128, are you in the ballroom?
<bcurtiswx> mpt: he is, heard his voice earlier
<seb128> mpt, yes
<mpt> ok
<seb128> mpt, IRC is on the projector as well
<mpt> great
<seb128> mpt, i.e people in the room read it
<bcurtiswx> is there a video feed?
<seb128> not that I know about
<bcurtiswx> seb128: thx
<chihchun> yo
<bcurtiswx> or maybe graying out the ones already installed (so you can see at same time what you have installed and not installed) ?
<mpt> Currently greying out is used for any language below English in the list (because it has no effect there)
<komputes> kyleN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/651586
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 651586 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Mozilla Thunderbird and Firefox spellcheck has too many languages" [Medium,Triaged]
<Ursinha> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20289/other-q-arsenal-report-enhancements/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Other | Maintenance and Enhancement of the Arsenal Reports used for tracking bugs  | Audio:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Other | Maintenance and Enhancement of the Arsenal Reports used for tracking bugs  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Other | Maintenance and Enhancement of the Arsenal Reports used for tracking bugs | Url:  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Other | Maintenance and Enhancement of the Arsenal Reports used for tracking bugs | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20289/other-q-arsenal-report-enhancements/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-grand-ballroom-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-grand-ballroom-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-grand-ballroom-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-grand-ballroom-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-grand-ballroom-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-grand-ballroom-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Community | LoCo Portal Content Review | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20548/community-p-loco-portal-content-review/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<YoBoY> hi here
<daker> hi
<daker> uds-gb-b: speak up pls
<mhall119> better?
<daker> yes good
<daker> how about renaming using-locodir to howtos ?
 * YoBoY raise his hand
<YoBoY> add a way to clean "one time" venues, or to improve venue search/selection, it's painfull for me ^^"
<EpikVision> what do you mean by "one time" venues?  I'm slightly confused.
<YoBoY> sometimes you use a venue only once
<YoBoY> (a pub, a restaurant, …)
<wylde> #ubuntu-locoteams
<wylde> whoops sorry.
<daker> YoBoY: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20548/community-p-loco-portal-content-review/
<YoBoY> ye
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> don't know
<YoBoY> sorry ^^"
<daker> popular venues can be a good idea
<YoBoY> I don't organise all the events, ther is different people choosing different places, sometimes I know it's one time venue, like for the RMLL (for those knowing what it is)
<daker> :)
<daker> yes :)
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<mhall119> daker: did you get all of that?
<YoBoY> bon appetit
<daker> not all :)
<daker> bon appetit
<YoBoY> copieur :D
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<daker> la France Hollondaise
<YoBoY> l'autre pays du chomage
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Other | Zentyal power management | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20355/other-zentyal-ups-management/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Foundations | A better publishing mechanism for Wubi | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20331/foundations-q-wubi-publishing/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
#ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b 2012-05-08
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Other | Making Zentyal more Ubuntu ecosystem friendly | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20354/other-zentyal-ubuntu-conf-management/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<Gippa> notes here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20354/other-zentyal-ubuntu-conf-management/
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: QA | Testing strategies for the user space networking stack | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20742/testing-strategies-for-the-user-space-networking-stack/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Cloud & Server | Ceph Object Integration with OpenStack | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20389/servercloud-q-ceph-object-integration/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Hardware | Improve certification testsuite, tools and processes for external testing | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20378/cert-q-external-testing/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<bladernr_> the traffic only goes to IP addresses discovered via nmap on the local LAN segments. we don't use any tests that hit outside IPs (except for perhaps the NTP test that hits the Ubuntu time servers)
<bladernr_> That's not a bad idea in theory, but I think OEMs would have a big problem with outsiders bringing network equipment into their secure labs also.
<manjo> do we have any plans to cover IPv6 in our cert ?
<roadmr_uds> manjo: um, is there a real difference from a hardware standpoint? I mean, will IPv6 potentially break on hardware that handles IPv4 fine?
<manjo> roadmr_uds, not necessarily.. but just wanted to see if there is any plans to test ipv6
<roadmr_uds> manjo: not that I know of, but all things being equal on the hardware side, I don't see it happening until IPv6 is really widespread (i.e. a time when we can just port everhithing over to IPv6 and ditch IPv4 altogether)
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Cloud & Server | Utilities to work with MySQL. | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20325/servercloud-q-mysql-utilities/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<bytee> this is the blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-q-mysql-utilities
<ryeng> chuck_bell: Can you hear us?
<chuck_bell> Hi. No, I just get squeeks now and again.
<chuck_bell> more squeeks….
<bytee> chuck_bell: its over, so don't worry about the squeaks :)
<chuck_bell> Ok
<chuck_bell> bytee: Sorry. I thought it was at 1200 there, 1500 EST. No?
<bytee> chuck_bell: no, it ended rather quickly (quickest session ever i've been to)
<tfarmer> it was, but it was very quick
<chuck_bell> tfarmer: Ok. Shall I hang around for questions?
<tfarmer> chuck_bell: there are none!
<chuck_bell> :)
<chuck_bell> Cool.
<chuck_bell> Ok, have a great conference!
<tfarmer> chuck_bell: less discussion about the merits or features of the product, and more about the process for getting it added
<chuck_bell> Sure
<chuck_bell> If I can be of any help, let me know. I'll watch for Keith's email too.
<tfarmer> chuck_bell: great, thanks - Keith will make sure you get the details
<chuck_bell> Ok, I'll drop off now. bye.
<jes-o-mat> hi folks
<jes-o-mat> the audio stream has some very disturbing noise :(
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Community | Leadership Summit | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20320/leadership-summit/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<YoBoY> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi! You for the Leadership Summit?
<daker_> o/
<daker_> nice music :)
<bobweaver> nice and soothing
<YoBoY> present :)
<bobweaver> Hello back
<YoBoY> (not for too long it's late ¬_¬)
<daker_> TZ :/
<daker_> same for me
<daker_> my lasr session of the day
<daker_> last*
<ejat> ...
<JoseeAntonioR> ePeople, are you around?
<YoBoY> yes, listenning
<ejat> yeah .. listening ..
<ejat> Do vs Lead , agreed
<Faqtotum> i'm a doer, not a leader
<Faqtotum> maybe that's actually more accurate than "follower" after all
<bobweaver> Someone said something too me that really stuck a couple of months ago.   Ubuntu is what you make of it. that has helped me with helping out knowing that it is ok to make and alter things
<bobweaver> QUESTION: Is there a save and secure place that one can upload a video introduction of ones self ? Might be able too help ?
<bobweaver> Thanks !
<daker_> bobweaver: on youtube, and make it private(only people that have the link will be able to see it)
<Faqtotum> bobweaver: ubuntu one :P
<bobweaver> thanks guys just figure you can say a lot more in video then in paper in a short amount of time
<daker_> +1 on this more private :)
<bobweaver> Point system ? like lp karma ?
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
<bobweaver> Once again thanks for answering my questions off to other meeting  Have a good one :)
<daker_> call it a day
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Community | Leadership Summit | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20320/leadership-summit/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
#ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b 2012-05-09
<Pendulum> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Other | Improving infrastructure for Ubuntu Flavors | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20809/other-q-ubuntu-flavors/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
 * micahg waves
 * ScottL waves at micahg 
 * micahg is available on IRC for Xubuntu related questions
<micahg> Perhaps having the flavors having their own langpacks might be beneficial, we certainly don't want to bloat the main langpacks with stuff for all th eflavors
<micahg> that should be the best of both worlds (flavors get to translate in LP, no extra bloat for anyone), I just have no idea how much work it is to generate those (dpm and pitti would be the people to discuss with)
<tgm4883> we need more devs!
<highvoltage> DEVELOPERS! DEVELOPERS! DEVELOPERS!
<tgm4883> FWIW, it's difficult for me to make the Mythbuntu release notes on our own page
<tgm4883> that might be something Mario took care of for us, is there a link that I can see for that?
<tgm4883> ok
<highvoltage> here's the edubuntu one, for an example... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Edubuntu
 * highvoltage checks if there's a template somewhere
<tgm4883> highvoltage, thanks
<highvoltage> well I guess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes contains all you need
<tgm4883> and this is what was autogenerated from blueprints?
<tgm4883> sweet
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Desktop | Desktop configuration lockdown | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20747/desktop-q-configuration-lockdown/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<mpt> Each of these items isn't just a matter of designing and implementing a setting, it also requires designing and implementing what happens when a user tries the thing that has been locked down
<mpt> (e.g. what happens when they try to drag an application into the launcher)
<mpt> Another example, if a System Settings panel is hidden, any button somewhere else that would open that panel should also be greyed out
<mpt> dbarth, I'm not sure what you meant by a template, but it would make sense to have template for a mini-specification for each setting: * Where and how an admin changes the setting * How existing user accounts behave when the setting is changed * What happens when the user tries the disallowed thing
<mpt> desrt, for example, if someone has added applications X, Y, and Z to the launcher, and then the admin allows X and Z but not Y, X and Z should still appear, and there shouldn't be a [?] tile left where Y used to be. Things like that.
<mpt> This could be a whitelist that included X and Z, not necessarily a blacklist that included Y
<mpt> ---
<mpt> The UI for setting the configuration is what really interests me
<mpt> If you just implement the dconf keys and do nothing else, what percentage of admins would discover them?
<mpt> If you implement them and document them on ubuntu.com somewhere, that percentage increases, but not by much
<mpt> If you have an admin control panel of some sort, the settings become much more useful
<mpt> desrt, that would be a good start -- even better if it was inside a window rather than in a whole separate session
<mpt> (I think Unity can do that already?)
<mpt> There would be some settings that couldn't be expressed in that way
<mpt> searchable list, sure
<mpt> I see "Ability to hide some System Settings items" in this table, and I immediately think, oh, that should be a copy of the System Settings home screen with a checkbox next to each icon
<mpt> In some cases you want something more general, e.g. "Users in this group can: [/] Change the sound volume"
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<mpt> and if that's unchecked it affects not just the sound menu, but the volume keys etc as well
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<mpt> I really think each of these settings should be considered as its own design+implementation task, because it touches varying bits of UI
<mpt> "[shell-team] implement lock-down support" would turn into a fuzzy endless task
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<mpt> ok
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<mpt> sure, thanks dbarth
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
<mpt> Another thing to consider is whether the admin UI for all these settings should ship by default, or whether it should be something you install separately
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
<mpt> given that there are a few user permission settings in the User Accounts panel of System Settings already
<dbarth> mpt: yeah, it could live there you're proposing?
<mpt> maybe
<dbarth> i would see it stay outside of the CD for now, as it's quite specific though
<dbarth> if only to save space
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Cloud & Server | Graphical interface for Domain Directory management | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20368/servercloud-q-samba4-interface/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Hardware | Improving automated certification testing of Kernel SRUs | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20379/cert-q-sru-coverage/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<cr3> hello everyone!
<brendand> 5 minutes
<brendand> it runs for 300 seconds
<cr3> brendand: I wonder what would be the difference between running for 5 minutes or 5 times for 1 minute
<brendand> cr3 - that's effectively what it does
<brendand> 5 * 60 seconds
<cr3> perhaps if we calculate the median, removing the highest and smallest values, rather than just an average would make a difference
<brendand> we could process the numbers in a more statistically meaningful way
<brendand> it would be nice if iperf could do that for us (maybe it does)
<brendand> cr3 - remember the maverick headless problem?
<cr3> brendand: nope, my memory doesn't go further back than precise
<cr3> ironically, my memory is inprecise
<brendand> in the sru?
<brendand> it's never failed
 * brendand wants to check it's there )
<brendand> no, it's not
<brendand> we just need to add it then. it's an easy win
<brendand> i'm not sure it's in the sru suite yet
<brendand> we were waiting for hardware to arrive in taipei
<brendand> ctf has cards now?
<brendand> another easy win  (hopefully!)
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Cloud & Server | User namespace (update) | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20366/servercloud-q-userns/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> o/
<SpamapS> I missed the first 30 min...
<SpamapS> no notes in etherpad
<SpamapS> Serge, anything I should know?
<SpamapS> You know I'm all about whats cool
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track:  | Unity Greeter updates for 12.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20713/unity-greeter-q/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<NMinker> hello
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<mika__> Greeter doc http://goo.gl/ImT7O
<mika__> Greeter visuals http://goo.gl/5G2VZ
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
#ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b 2012-05-10
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack Next Steps | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20364/servercloud-q-openstack-folsom/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> o/
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack QA | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20365/servercloud-q-openstack-qa/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Other | Extra large application performance testing | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20336/other-extra-large-application-testing/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: QA | Applying Ubuntu QA tools and practices to upstream | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20748/applying-ubuntu-qa-tools-and-practiced-to-upstream/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Community | Stack overflow Ask Ubuntu service integration and monitoring | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20553/community-q-askubuntu-integration/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<j-johan-edwards> yes
<j-johan-edwards> hey
<j-johan-edwards> indeed
<NMinker> don't forget about the twitter feed
<j-johan-edwards> Could we harness software-recommendation questions for Software Center recommendations?
<j-johan-edwards> yohan
<j-johan-edwards> :)
<j-johan-edwards> I recommend cash prizes.
<j-johan-edwards> A lot of bug questions are VERY vague. Can bug questions really be correlated with error data properly?
<j-johan-edwards> Does the wiki have any ranking mechanism nowadays?
<j-johan-edwards> It's easy for a list on a wiki to become overloaded with crap
<j-johan-edwards> Ah
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
<j-johan-edwards> you're welcome!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Community | Leadership Summit | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20321/leadership-summit/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
<popey> seiflotfy: #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-a is where we are
#ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b 2012-05-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Cloud & Server | Choosing an OpenFlow Controller for Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20720/servercloud-q-openflow-controller/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Desktop | The future of third-party driver installation | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20430/desktop-q-third-party-driver-installation/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<mpt> Apparently not?
<mpt> Design for installing the wi-fi driver in the installer (it doesn't look quite like this yet): https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY#Connecting_to_the_Internet_4668990846257657
<cyphermox> mpt: we're showing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers on projector
<mpt> cyphermox, I heard :-)
<cyphermox> ok :)
<mpt> Whoever said that is right, yellow for open source is a bit pejorative
<mpt> Can we independently and programmatically tell the difference between "driver that works somewhat" and "driver that works completely"?
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Who would flip the switch to say "nouveau is good enough now"?
<mpt> If green = "the recommended one" and yellow = "any other", then we need *some* way to calculate that
<mpt> ok, "recommended" = "the one that was tested"
<mpt> I can change that
<mpt> ---
<mpt> Sorry, I didn't hear that question
<mpt> graphics drivers? sure
<mpt> Work item: add "3-D graphics" to the hideous software sentence
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Overbearing? ptui
<mpt> That sentence is already the result of the lawyers giving us something and me shortening it
<mpt> but, if we can shorten it further, yay
<mpt> Even I could tell that wasn't didrocks
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<mpt> The new design is actually part of gnome-control-center, not software-properties
<mpt> Even if the whole of software-properties-gtk can't be ported, I think it would still make sense for Drivers to be a panel by itself
<mpt> However, that might depend on whether it's still impossible to do Python panels
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<mpt> No, nothing to do with USC
<mpt> gnome-control-center
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<mpt> In order of preference: (1) "Additional Drivers" as a tab of a "Software & Updates" panel in g-c-c. (2) "Hardware Drivers" as a panel by itself in g-c-c. (3) "Additional Drivers" as a tab in software-properties-gtk.
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Cloud & Server | Kvm work for Q | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20371/servercloud-q-kvm/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Community | IRC Workshops | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20397/community-q-irc-workshops/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Community | Accessibility Community Team Plans | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20705/community-q-accessibility-community-team-plans/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<xranby1> hi i am working in the IcedTea team. I added one significant issue that we did not manage to fix in the precise cycle to the pad
<xranby1> i am partition remotely
<xranby1> accessibility in java applications almost worked out of the box in precise
<xranby1> the problem was that enabeling the java-atk-wrapper by default caused a lot of crashes in some java applications
<xranby1> a lot of developers are not aware of the "flat review mode" that ocra offers to blind people for navigation
<xranby1> by pressing the numlock when ocra is running
<xranby1> push generic usecases:  like a vision where you can operate your new ubuntu phone using only a touch screen and headphones
<xranby1> that would attract normal users
<xranby1> who do not need accessibility normally
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<xranby1> audio feeback of the touch interface
<xranby1> woudl be interesting to explore
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<xranby1> thank you for this uds session
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/grand-ballroom-b/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b to: Track: Desktop | Clean Old Kernels | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20420/desktop-q-clean-old-kernels/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-b.ogg.m3u
<NMinker> I normally keep the current kernel and the last one
<NMinker> bless you
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-gb-b: This session has ended.
